# Tips for Keeping Pup off Counters/Furniture/Bed



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Our 5-month-old male is doing well with basic commands, and is slowly responding to "leave it."

He recently realized he's now able to put his front feet on the kitchen counters, and is very slow to respond to the "off" command, and we typically have to physically move him off.

Also, we recently began "inviting" him to lay on his blanket on our couch (after first making him "sit"). However, he has begun to get onto the couch and our bed - without us "inviting" him. 

This leads to us repeating the "off" command, and making attempts to physically remove him from the couch/bed....as you can guess, he especially enjoys jumping out of our reach - still on the couch/bed.

Though we've been careful to not laugh or give any other positive attention, he appears to consider this playtime. 

I understand he is still young, but I want to also eliminate any long-term bad habits.

All feedback is appreciated...thanks so much!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua is sllllloooooooowwwwww with off, too. Especially with the paws on the counter. She knows exactly what off means, but she doesn't seem to connect that "off" the counter means STAY off, not just off for now. My approach is just being consistent with telling her "off" every time she's on something I don't want her on. If I'm good, I can catch her as she's thinking about jumping up, and with an "uh-ah" I can keep her from getting up before she does it. So that tells me that she knows I don't want her up there, but that I "only _really_ mean it when I _say_ off." That's why I just try to be consistent with her and wait it out.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

The way I taught Watson to keep his paws off the counter was to reward him for "four on the floor". If we're cooking in the kitchen, he'll come and sit, and wait patiently, as he knows he'll get something. After a few months, he learned that he's not allowed to jump up on the counter and he just doesn't. 

As for the furniture, we never let him on until he was a bit older (6months). We spent a lot of time on the floor with him, so he never tried jumping up on anything. You can try giving him a treat with the off command when you want him to get off the couch/bed, followed by an invitation "up". At 5months, I can only imagine how much fun he thinks it is to hop out of your reach when you're trying to get him off! ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A strong-willed male Vizsla will test his limits with you. As a family, draw lines that he CAN NOT cross with any family member EVER. Set the rules early and he will be fine. Any gray area is his for the taking. Black and white is how your five month old sees the world. You choose the black and the white and not him.

He owns nothing. Humans own everything. He has to earn everything to be a happy male vizsla.

Hope that advice fits what you think.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------

